
Venezuela launches presale of state-backed ‘petro’ cryptocurrency - bkfh
https://www.ft.com/content/07b1052c-1648-11e8-9376-4a6390addb44
======
Legogris
The Petro is extremely questionable. ICO review:
[https://concourseq.io/Q/Petro](https://concourseq.io/Q/Petro) Commentary by
avsa:
[https://twitter.com/avsa/status/961252705443418112?lang=en](https://twitter.com/avsa/status/961252705443418112?lang=en)

It seems pretty obvious to me that it's a money grab and they lack both the
knowledge and intention to execute this properly.

